# Aquatic Plants in Bloom



## Wasserpest

Nice! Here is one of my C. calamistratum.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Bacopa monerieri!










Just found that my Cryptocoryne wendtii spathed today also, I took some pictures but its not the best quality. I will wait until the spathe gets bigger.


----------



## Wasserpest

Here's the usual Anubias. Click on pic for best impression.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Persicaria kawagoeanum









Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo' blooming. Its flowers opened for about an hour and I never got a pic 









These were way back when I had my 15g emersed tank. I want to do something similar but in a 1000g tank :biggrin:


----------



## 150EH

Da Plant Man said:


> These were way back when I had my 15g emersed tank. I want to do something similar but in a 1000g tank :biggrin:


You need a Wasserpest plywood tank to hit 1000 gallons. 

All the pics a sharp and unusual.


----------



## mountaindew

Dwarf sag


----------



## 150EH

This is the same plant as above but this photo was originally posted here on 1-25-2005.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones

Aponogeton madagascariensis


----------



## zachary908




----------



## R.C.




----------



## dindin

Hunh. I thought my photog skills had improved but I see I'm still sadly lacking....anyway here is an ozelot sword bloom encased in a bubble:


----------



## Da Plant Man

Bacopa monerieri is flowering like CRAZY right now;


----------



## Wingsdlc




----------



## Da Plant Man

Nice alternanthera.


----------



## hydrophyte

_Hymenocallis_ spider lilies have real nice flowers.


----------



## Da Plant Man

hydrophyte said:


> _Hymenocallis_ spider lilies have real nice flowers.


Those aren't aquatic plants :icon_mrgr They are still very VERY cool though. :drool:


----------



## 150EH

We have to let Hydrophyte slide, he doesn't have many aquatic plants or should I say submerged. Everybody's photos are just awesome!


----------



## R.C.

Part of stem and leaves removed for better view of flower\s.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Very nice! What species of stem is that? Can't quite tell from the flower.


----------



## R.C.

Da Plant Man said:


> Very nice! What species of stem is that? Can't quite tell from the flower.


Emersed _Ludwigia repens_.

Here's another of emersed _Hydrocotyle leucocephala._










Click images for larger view.


----------



## audioaficionado




----------



## Ibn

ozelot sword out of the top of the tank


















red root floater


----------



## limeslide

040 by Fernando Casal, on Flickr

Vallisneria. 

Those Aponogeton have pretty flowers!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Crypt Ciliata


----------



## Uptown193

150EH said:


>


Nice, what camera are you using bro?


----------



## 150EH

Uptown193 said:


> Nice, what camera are you using bro?


I use an Olympus E-3, that photo was taken with a nice lens too, the 50mm f2 is crisp from edge to edge but has a very shallow focus area, and nice boken too.


----------



## So_Fishy

I don't have the fancy cameras/skillz that you guys do but heres one of my Aponogeton Ulvaceus that flowered today. Another stem is up and will be blooming soon!


----------



## Wingsdlc

Thanks, it really liked growing outside in full sunlight.


----------



## radioman

Here is some Blyxa japonica


----------



## Da Plant Man

Quick pic of my glossotigma  It's about this big across --

Also a picture of my Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia


----------



## Da Plant Man

Bacopa caroliniana. 










We need more emersed growers! I absolutely love flowering my plants!


----------



## 150EH

Sorry but it did it again, if it wasn't for this plant I'd have nothing flowering!


----------



## 2in10

Love that Apon.


----------



## 150EH

I'm not sure if this is true but years ago someone said Apon seeds are in the flower and if you let the flower wilt the seeds will bring you a bunch of new plants, so I'm letting the flower wilt and it just bloomed back on 6-14 in the photo above. The thing is while I'm waiting for the old flower to wilt it has thrown a new flower stalk that will open in the next couple of days.

The old flower is in the back and out of focus.


----------



## 2in10

You may end up with 3 or 4 stalks maybe more at once all in various stages of develop IME.


----------



## Harry Muscle

Sorry for resurrecting such an old thread but I was wondering if you still have this plant. What's interesting is that normally Aponogeton crispus has white flowers. I'm thinking yours might be crossed with something. I'd love to get my hands on an Aponogeton crispus that has the potential for such colorful flowers. Do you by any chance remember where you got this plant from originally?

Thanks,
Harry



150EH said:


> I've seen a Fish thread and a Pearling Plant Thread but we should definately have a Flower thread so please add yours, happy hunting.
> 
> Aponogeton crispus flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flower is larger today but the color is lighter and in different light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 and it's close to 3 inches tall..........................................op day 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last update on this flower as I cut it out today but it was turning yellow and if I hadn't disturbed it an knocked a bunch seed, pollen, etc. into the water I would have let it go to see if the whole thing would turn yellow.


----------

